# My new 921030 Deluxe 28!



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Never posted any pics yet but here she is pretty well right off the truck, Yes the shaft for the chute is not in the grommet, dealer forgot to set it and noticed it after the pics... Fixed now

Got my hour meter on it now along with drift cutters, just waiting for my handwarmers to come in and get them on... snow is coming quick


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Looks like the chute crank being out has scratched up the dash logo. Are you going to complain to the dealer about that?


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

Shryp said:


> Looks like the chute crank being out has scratched up the dash logo. Are you going to complain to the dealer about that?


Probably not, doesn't bother me that much... Only plastic and will get beat up over the years anyway

The light bulb though went out though after I started it and seen that a piece broke off must be due to vibrations and will no longer work... Going to hit them up for a new one since it never seen snow yet


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Whats with the guard in front of the impeller? Safety or functionality?


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

cancon said:


> Whats with the guard in front of the impeller? Safety or functionality?


Newer blowers use a short shaft up front and the auger actually connects the gear box to the outer edges. That "guard" is a brace to help stabilize things.


----------



## cancon (Oct 16, 2014)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## MagnumB (Oct 1, 2014)

That Ariens Color never gets old! Congrats on the unit!


----------



## vmaxed (Feb 23, 2014)

Congrats


----------



## cardguy (Oct 24, 2014)

Congrats. I've got the exact one from Home Depot this fall. Where did you order your hand warmers from?


----------



## jampg (Nov 14, 2014)

That's a very nice unit. Congrats.
How and the heck does the dealer not notice the chute handle is not where it should be? Geeze!
I don't like the broken light already either....
I hope she holds up as well as my SS522 has.


----------



## Ariens28 (Oct 2, 2014)

jampg said:


> That's a very nice unit. Congrats.
> How and the heck does the dealer not notice the chute handle is not where it should be? Geeze!
> I don't like the broken light already either....
> I hope see hold up as well as my SS522 has.


Ariens should use a better light but you can replace it with an 880 style bulb for like 10 bucks at walmart like I did but going to get a new one from the dealer when I show them the busted one


----------



## Ryan (Dec 13, 2013)

My biggest complaint on this newer design is the light. it shines up and is blinding.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Ryan said:


> My biggest complaint on this newer design is the light. it shines up and is blinding.


People have fixed the light by putting a piece of tape on the top edge or even building a little visor for it.


----------

